
Immanentize the eschaton - cirgue
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immanentize_the_eschaton
======
maxander
Be careful that you don't bring about the apocalypse as you try to immanentize
the eschaton.

------
csixty4
I don't know why this got linked to, but I've fnord been thinking we're about
due for another Discordianism revival…

------
dccooper
Hail Eris!

